# They are forming



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Just a few minutes ago I was visited by a long, lifetime friend. This guy was a buddie in high school, my room mate in college and saved my butt in my first divorce. He has been a good friend for a long time now.

He walked in and got me alone, it seems him and a group are forming a local protection "Prepper" group. They have a bug out location, responsibilities set for food and protection and a general plan for everyone in the group to work together. He wanted to invite me to join them and come to the next meeting.

First off... SURE! I trust this guy and the people he hangs out with purely by association. However, it made me sit back and realize. This was not instigated by me but I have been preparing more and more in the last few months out of fear. It seams this group was born of that same fear since his keynotes were mine.

So 1. Finally found a pack to stand with which will help! 2. I suddenly do not feel so locally alone. 3. People are waking up


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I wish I could get some of my friends to wake up like that, so we could have a group. Group survival is way easier. Congrats!


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Glad you have the security of like mind people that you can trust. Life long friends are priceless.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good for you SB!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More of this going on than you think.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea to me, let us know, how the meeting goes ok? No doubt, if things really go south larger groups of like-minded people will have the best chance of survival. I think the trick is finding a group of like minded people.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I was shocked when last year I found out that my sister and her husband are into prepping. It's not something I really talk about, and neither does she. She just let something slip that tipped me off. I think there are more of us out there then any of us suspect.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Good for you SB.
Having folks you trust is a very good thing.
We hear of this more and more.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I was shocked when last year I found out that my sister and her husband are into prepping. It's not something I really talk about, and neither does she. She just let something slip that tipped me off. I think there are more of us out there then any of us suspect.


 My Sister remarried last year. I did not know the person she married. She called me on day and ask if I knew where she could get some 5.56. He bought an nice Ar and ammo was no where to be found. I rode up that weekend and met him alone with a generous care package.
We talked it did not take long figure out a few things.
When he saw the care package he knew something was up.
When he talked I knew he was starting to see the light.
Over the last year I have slowly exposed a bit of what our plans are, he would fit in well with us and he is hauling my sister around on his bike .


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

That is really good news for you. Other than one brother who lives 14 hours away, I don't know anyone who is into "prepping". I have a lot of friends who are farmers, hunters, fishermen, and excellent outdoorsmen, but it's not the same thing.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I have a lot of friends who are farmers, hunters, fishermen, and excellent outdoorsmen, but it's not the same thing.


reminds me of American blackout, the outdoorsman that had the knowledge (or conspiracy nut wasn't quite sure..) was moaning I should have treated some empty milk bottles, but didn't and regret it...


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

Silverback said:


> He walked in and got me alone, it seems him and a group are forming a local protection "Prepper" group.


What do you mean by "local protection"? I hope it's not like the groups that formed in Crimea.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats...now stay off the grid...j/k....a group is a great thing to have.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

You are lucky to have a group that you can trust. How did the meeting go? It would be wierd to be in a group with people you've not met before. Tell us about it?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Always good to know your not alone in your area. Have you had a heart to heart with your sister? Is she on board, or on the fence? Your confidence could be a much needed validation.


----------



## Scrappy CoCo (Mar 28, 2014)

Good for you man, I wish I had friends like that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have our group then an extended relationship. We were lucky, many of us that served together are with in a reasonable distance of each other now.
On top of that because we were able to keep the family living in one area all but one year of the children life's they developed life long relation ships.


----------



## Bossman (Jan 22, 2014)

My Bro and Sister in laws are peppers, They just don't know it.
Have land in remote areas they all have more than a few weapons.
they know we prep.I tell them they do too.
They say they just don't trust the government.


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

Bossman said:


> My Bro and Sister in laws are peppers, They just don't know it.
> Have land in remote areas they all have more than a few weapons.
> they know we prep.I tell them they do too.
> They say they just don't trust the government.


My wifes family is like this, unfortunatly they live many states away. The wife and I are pilgrims in an unholy land without support other than from each other, so we've bought a BOL in the mountains that is easily defensable by two people. They won't take us without paying the price.....in blood. We hope that once we move there permantely we'll have the chance to meet more like minded people for group support.


----------

